# Fall Update Coming....



## Durkis007

Hey All....

Just noticed the priority list is back for the coming fall update.

www.tivo.com/priority

Figure I start a post where all the guesses and rumors can be in one place !


----------



## Balzer

Yea.. just got the tweet from @tivodesign that the priority page is active, so I am signed up!


----------



## dcborn61

Tweet reads as follows: Fall Update for TiVo Premiere DVRs includes HD My Shows (for networked DVRs), HD Season Pass Manager, and HD To Do List.


----------



## HockeyFan

Durkis007 said:


> Hey All....
> 
> Just noticed the priority list is back for the coming fall update.
> 
> www.tivo.com/priority
> 
> Figure I start a post where all the guesses and rumors can be in one place !


Thanks! What is expected in fall updates?
I saw another thread but that had the spring info in it.


----------



## Durkis007

dcborn61 said:


> Tweet reads as follows: Fall Update for TiVo Premiere DVRs includes HD My Shows (for networked DVRs), HD Season Pass Manager, and HD To Do List.


Finally, I can pick and watch a show from the other tivo without it switching to the low def screen !


----------



## spaldingclan

dcborn61 said:


> Tweet reads as follows: Fall Update for TiVo Premiere DVRs includes HD My Shows (for networked DVRs), HD Season Pass Manager, and HD To Do List.


so basically some of the screens will be in HD now? is that all?


----------



## Kingpcgeek

spaldingclan said:


> so basically some of the screens will be in HD now? is that all?


Some of us are really hoping for updates for Mini support


----------



## Rebate_King

Do we know when rollout is to start?


----------



## aaronwt

Durkis007 said:


> Hey All....
> 
> Just noticed the priority list is back for the coming fall update.
> 
> www.tivo.com/priority
> 
> Figure I start a post where all the guesses and rumors can be in one place !


Sweet!!!! Thanks!!!!!:up:


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

spaldingclan said:


> so basically some of the screens will be in HD now? is that all?


Those are probably some of the more noticeable changes. We also know there are some code updates for the Stream and to prepare for the Mini.

Tivo recently announced a DLNA initiative, so it'll be interesting to see if that is incorporated yet, or still down the road. The press release said, "The [DLNA] solution will ship in Q4 2012."


----------



## Kingpcgeek

Rebate_King said:


> Do we know when rollout is to start?


Spring update priority signup started on 4/4. Update rolled out 5/10. If they follow the same schedule this time plan on 4-5 weeks.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Rebate_King said:


> Do we know when rollout is to start?





Kingpcgeek said:


> Spring update priority signup started on 4/4. Update rolled out 5/10. If they follow the same schedule this time plan on 4-5 weeks.


It's unlike Tivo to release anything after Thanksgiving, so I strongly suspect this will be coming pretty soon for priority signups and the phased rollout will be completed by then.


----------



## WVZR1

Amazing - managed to catch a 1st day "sign-up"! Great!

I don't get here frequently. My TiVo's just seem to do what I expected of them when I bought them - record and I watch at "my" convenience!!


----------



## NotNowChief

Do they still do these updates on the older models boxes? I assume no, and we're just getting guide data. Which is OK, really.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

NotNowChief said:


> Do they still do these updates on the older models boxes? I assume no, and we're just getting guide data. Which is OK, really.


This update will be for Premiere boxes. Older units haven't gotten any new updates is a couple years, sadly.


----------



## NotNowChief

BigJimOutlaw said:


> This update will be for Premiere boxes. Older units haven't gotten any new updates is a couple years, sadly.


You know, I cant even complain about it. They work fine, and how much can you really expect out of old tech?


----------



## BlackBetty

NotNowChief said:


> You know, I cant even complain about it. They work fine, and how much can you really expect out of old tech?


+100!! Finally someone who gets it!


----------



## jtmal0723

> Congratulations!
> Your TiVo box will be updated within 3 days
> of the Fall update becoming available.
> 
> NOTE: If your TiVo Premiere was provided by a cable company, you will receive the update on a different schedule.
> NOTE: Once your box has installed the update, it may take up to 6 hours before the authorizations for Netflix and YouTube make it to the box. During those six hours, you will not be able to use those apps.


Within 3 days, what is the typical length? Within a day? I've never done a "priority" list before, so I'm ignorant on the ordeal. Also, I've never seen the authorizations ordeal either.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

jtmal0723 said:


> Within 3 days, what is the typical length? Within a day? I've never done a "priority" list before, so I'm ignorant on the ordeal. Also, I've never seen the authorizations ordeal either.


Usually within the first 2 days. It depends on 3 things: What time the box connects to the mothership, what time your box is officially provisioned to download the update, and what time the Tivo reboots to actually install the update.

For example -- The tivo automatically calls the mothership once a day. If it connects at 12 noon but isn't provisioned by the Tivo servers to get the software until 5pm later that day, then it missed its chance that day unless you manually force another connection after 5pm. Otherwise it will wait until the following day to download the software. (btw, I'm just using these made up times as an example.)

Then, once it's downloaded, by default the unit will reboot typically at 2am that night to install the software... unless you force a reboot sooner. So mathematically, that's where they come up with the 3 days. (1-2 days to download, then waiting until 2am to reboot and install.)

If you sign up on the priority list, the fastest way to get it is to force a connection once it's officially available (the folks here on the boards are very fast to announce it), then force a reboot once you get a "pending restart" message on the System Information or Settings > Network screen. This way you'll likely have it in a matter of hours of release.

Otherwise, if you just let the box do it on its own without forcing connections or reboots, it'll have it running anytime within those 3 days.

(* I'll go ahead and point out now that forcing connections will not speed up delivery of the software if your box is not yet provisioned to receive it. Most priority list signups are provisioned on the first day, but it's not a guarantee.)


----------



## Rebate_King

Back in the day, the update would come out fairly soon after the priorty page went live.


----------



## mr_smits

Would like Mini updates


----------



## jon96cobra

Recently purchase XL4 I just signed up for the fall update.


----------



## Ziggy86

When I enter my information it says
Page not found
Hmmm... Seems we couldn't find what you were looking for.

The page may have been removed, changed its name, or is temporarily unavailable.

Here are a few things you can try:

Make sure the page address in the address bar is spelled correctly (if you typed it, that is).Open the tivo.com homepage, and click on the links to the information you want.Or, you may find the page in one of the categories below:Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## jrtroo

it still works for me.


----------



## brentil

Woo-Hoo just signed up! I don't have multiple Premieres or a Stream but still hoping there will be some nice stuff for us. I'll try to remember to benchmark again prior to the update to get a fresh baseline.


----------



## sharkster

Thank You!

Does anybody else have this happen - Each time I sign up on the priority list it takes one of them and then when I go to a new screen and input my other Tivo it says (something like - ) 'sorry, you are already signed up'. Does that mean that you just need to sign up one of your machines and it automatically signs up your entire account? (Both Premieres)


----------



## mrizzo80

sharkster said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Does anybody else have this happen - Each time I sign up on the priority list it takes one of them and then when I go to a new screen and input my other Tivo it says (something like - ) 'sorry, you are already signed up'. Does that mean that you just need to sign up one of your machines and it automatically signs up your entire account? (Both Premieres)


I believe others have stated you need to sign up each box. I can't say definitively one way or the other but it makes sense that each box is required.

Maybe try a different browser to add your second box? I signed up both my Premiere's without issue a few days ago.


----------



## jtag48

Looking forward to more HD menus


----------



## sharkster

Thanks for that suggestion, Mrizzo. 

I tried that and it still says that I'm already signed up on the other one. I even went so far as to go with a different browser AND a different computer.

No problem, I'm sure, as it seems that I always get the updates within a day or so of each other. I just don't understand why, when I sign up one, the other one always says 'already signed up'. weird


----------



## Balzer

sharkster said:


> Thanks for that suggestion, Mrizzo.
> 
> I tried that and it still says that I'm already signed up on the other one. I even went so far as to go with a different browser AND a different computer.
> 
> No problem, I'm sure, as it seems that I always get the updates within a day or so of each other. I just don't understand why, when I sign up one, the other one always says 'already signed up'. weird


That is strange. I had to sign up both of my Premieres. I entered one, then went back and entered the second one.


----------



## sharkster

I suppose if anything weird is going to happen, it WILL happen to me! The same thing happened when I went to register for the Spring update.


----------



## BlackBetty

Hurry up TiVo and release already. I want more HD screens.


----------



## innocentfreak

I would guess it is still a week off. I know she replied to someone on twitter that she was working on getting teaser screens up for all to see.

The real question is will it bring any new functionality to the TiVo. New screens are nice, but added features are better.


----------



## slowbiscuit

BlackBetty said:


> Hurry up TiVo and release already. I want more HD screens.


I want bugfixes for the Elite.


----------



## sbiller

slowbiscuit said:


> I want bugfixes for the Elite.


I'm hoping for performance tweaks in the Elite/XL4.

I also wonder if this update enables Adobe Air 3.0 support.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> I would guess it is still a week off.


I'd say it's further out than that. As far as I'm aware, no one has received a pre-release version yet. Historically TiVo releases a pre-release version of the software to a handful of randomly selected boxes and then after no less than 2 weeks, releases it to every one (unless a major problem is found).


----------



## innocentfreak

morac said:


> I'd say it's further out than that. As far as I'm aware, no one has received a pre-release version yet. Historically TiVo releases a pre-release version of the software to a handful of randomly selected boxes and then after no less than 2 weeks, releases it to every one (unless a major problem is found).


I am talking about the initial early pre-release roll out. The priority signup is usually for the early release. Or at least it was last update iirc.


----------



## morac

innocentfreak said:


> I am talking about the initial early pre-release roll out. The priority signup is usually for the early release. Or at least it was last update iirc.


Looking back at the last time the priority list went active, the actual (not pre-release) software was released the next day. That's obviously not happening this time.


----------



## plazman30

I think we were all spoiled by the spring update. The Spring Update was a huge improvement, at least for me. The guide is light years better than the old one. The UI was faster. OSD was in high def. Overall just a very positive experience.

I think TiVo has a lot to live up to after that update. I just signed up both TiVo boxes without issue.


----------



## mrizzo80

I think this was the original Spring Update notification:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485471

So as someone indicated earlier, last time it took almost 6 weeks between the signup page going live and the first boxes getting the priority update.


----------



## CoxInPHX

The Fall Update won't be out for several weeks as TiVo is still accepting beta participants.


----------



## Philmatic

plazman30 said:


> I think we were all spoiled by the spring update. The Spring Update was a huge improvement, at least for me. The guide is light years better than the old one. The UI was faster. OSD was in high def. Overall just a very positive experience.
> 
> I think TiVo has a lot to live up to after that update. I just signed up both TiVo boxes without issue.


No dammit, don't give credit where there's none due. They didn't do us any favors by giving us that spring update other than MRS. How quickly do we forget that we are still waiting for a completed user interface 2 and a half years after the product was released to the public.

Considering they launched the product with 50% of the screen completed, bumping that up to 70% after two years doesn't deserve a round of applause.


----------



## compnurd

Philmatic said:


> No dammit, don't give credit where there's none due. They didn't do us any favors by giving us that spring update other than MRS. How quickly do we forget that we are still waiting for a completed user interface 2 and a half years after the product was released to the public.
> 
> Considering they launched the product with 50% of the screen completed, bumping that up to 70% after two years doesn't deserve a round of applause.


Yes it Does


----------



## CoxInPHX

compnurd said:


> Yes it Does


Here, Here, I Applaud TiVo for the great strides made in the last year. :up::up::up:


----------



## muzzymate

CoxInPHX said:


> Here, Here, I Applaud TiVo for the great strides made in the last year. :up::up::up:


I agree. Not sure what happened during the first year of the Premiere but this past year deserves applause to TiVo for finally getting things done and out.

Now let's get that HBO Go app contract signed and out!


----------



## compnurd

muzzymate said:


> I agree. Not sure what happened during the first year of the Premiere but this past year deserves applause to TiVo for finally getting things done and out.
> 
> Now let's get that HBO Go app contract signed and out!


you also need to tell them to sign it with alot more cable companies


----------



## sharkster

Same for 'On Demand'. 

A lot of us lost OD when we upgraded to Premieres. It's not a deal-breaker for me but I'd like to have it since I pay for it with my cable co.


----------



## innocentfreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/261139297544069120


> Why register your #TiVo Premiere at http://tivo.com/priority ? New Season Pass Manager! http://twitpic.com/b71dd1


----------



## jrtroo

Sweet! An excellent use of the space and without any discovery bar.


----------



## innocentfreak

Yeah it looks good. It definitely hints at some new features in the season pass manager.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"conflicts"...what a beautiful word!


----------



## stoli412

innocentfreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/261139297544069120


I'd love to see a screen shot of the new menus for MRV/MRS. I use this almost daily and it will be nice not to get kicked out to the SDUI.


----------



## innocentfreak

> Here's another reason to register your #TiVo Premiere at http://tivo.com/priority : New To Do List! http://twitpic.com/b7200b




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/261161861402222592


----------



## innocentfreak

stoli412 said:


> I'd love to see a screen shot of the new menus for MRV/MRS. I use this almost daily and it will be nice not to get kicked out to the SDUI.


She will probably send one out soon. She just upped the To Do list.


----------



## spaldingclan

is there a way to completely turn off the discovery bar?


----------



## dave13077

spaldingclan said:


> is there a way to completely turn off the discovery bar?


Is there also a way to turn off the "live tv window". This can be a problem when recording sports because you risk seeing the end of the game when you are trying to start a recording.

Update: Found my answer.

If you'd rather permanently turn off the Video Window, from TiVo Central, select 'Settings & Messages' > 'Settings' > 'Displays' > 'Video Window.'


----------



## moyekj

dave13077 said:


> If you'd rather permanently turn off the Video Window, from TiVo Central, select 'Settings & Messages' > 'Settings' > 'Displays' > 'Video Window.'


 Note that when you bring up Guide you get the Video Window regardless of this setting.


----------



## dave13077

moyekj said:


> Note that when you bring up Guide you get the Video Window regardless of this setting.


Thanks... I saw that also. I am using the SD menus right now and so I don't see the game in progress I press the Tivo button before I turn on the TV so the menu is up before the TV come on. If I was unable to turn off the video window in the HD menu than that would not have worked. I have not used the HD menus yet but am going to give it a try after the Fall update.


----------



## crxssi

jrtroo said:


> Sweet! An excellent use of the space and without any discovery bar.


Yeah, now if we can just opt out of the stupid Discover Bar all the time...


----------



## jrtroo

Funny enough, I don't hate it when in the my shows or now playing since I'm thinking about what I'm going to watch and I don't keep track of new shows and such. I DO find it annoying when searching/organizing/downloading as then it gets in the way.


----------



## pig_man

innocentfreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/261161861402222592


Hot dog! Now I can finally see conflicts in the To Do list!


----------



## bradleys

I am hoping the HD My shows for networked DVR's will work for my PyTiVo shares as well... I have a lot of stuff in my media library and would really love to see that interface improved.


----------



## brentil

I actually like the discovery bar, I just wish they had better pre-caching so it was ready to load when I bring it up.


----------



## NotNowChief

I would love it if they would send an e-mail out about the update so we had an idea of when to expect it!


----------



## aaronwt

Why not just release the update, and have a message on the TiVo stating what is new?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Anyone notice that the ToDo pic shows 5 recordings going on? Uh, where's the secret 6-tuner Tivo at...


----------



## sbiller

slowbiscuit said:


> Anyone notice that the ToDo pic shows 5 recordings going on? Uh, where's the secret 6-tuner Tivo at...


I see four (4) recordings and one conflict.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

slowbiscuit said:


> Anyone notice that the ToDo pic shows 5 recordings going on? Uh, where's the secret 6-tuner Tivo at...


see post 61


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> Why not just release the update, and have a message on the TiVo stating what is new?


TiVo always does this. What do you mean?


----------



## cherry ghost

I'd like to see what the To Do screenshot looked like before the recordings had started. Would the X have been there prior to 8:00 pm?


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> TiVo always does this. What do you mean?


exactly...no need to send an email out saying what features are coming. When the box gets updated, you have a message on the TiVo telling you about the upgrade.


----------



## innocentfreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/261564817557577728


> Also coming in the Fall Update for TiVo Premiere http://tivo.com/priority - Updated look for My Shows on networked DVRs. http://twitpic.com/b7cige


----------



## Drewster

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Those are probably some of the more noticeable changes. We also know there are some code updates for the Stream and to prepare for the Mini.
> 
> Tivo recently announced a DLNA initiative, so it'll be interesting to see if that is incorporated yet, or still down the road. The press release said, "The [DLNA] solution will ship in Q4 2012."


In another tweet, Margaret indicated that MoCa is/will be supported.


----------



## innocentfreak

Drewster said:


> In another tweet, Margaret indicated that MoCa is/will be supported.


MoCa support has been around since the Elite/XL4 launched. They come with MoCa. She is just saying it counts as wired with MoCa. I assume it has always been the case with the Stream, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Drewster

innocentfreak said:


> MoCa support has been around since the Elite/XL4 launched. They come with MoCa. She is just saying it counts as wired with MoCa. I assume it has always been the case with the Stream, but maybe I am wrong.


Good catch, thanks.


----------



## replaytv

BigJimOutlaw said:


> This update will be for Premiere boxes. Older units haven't gotten any new updates is a couple years, sadly.


The series 2 dual tuners got a change of software so that they no longer had the time slip feature when they no longer had a subscription. I think this took place earlier this year or last year. It was actually a downgrade rather than a update, so maybe saying older boxes aren't getting updates is correct.


----------



## steve614

replaytv said:


> The series 2 dual tuners got a change of software so that they no longer had the time slip feature when they no longer had a subscription.


I had not heard that. I know this is true for the Premieres.

Do you have a S2DT that you witnessed this, or could you be mistaken?


----------



## replaytv

steve614 said:


> I had not heard that. I know this is true for the Premieres.
> 
> Do you have a S2DT that you witnessed this, or could you be mistaken?


I buy and sell a lot of Tivos, so I was interested to test to see if a S2DT would not have the time slip after the update. And sure enough, when I allowed a unsubscribed S2DT to connect to the 'mother ship' it updated the software so it would no longer do the time slip. Before they could still be used for time slip even though they showed 'closed' on the system info screen. 
This has made the older software S2DT Tivo worth a little more than the latest software S2DT ones that are now only parts boxes because of the update. Some people use unsubbed Tivos for security or sports manual recording or time shifting. I am actually surprised that Tivo didn't do this software change earlier, but they probably didn't because Tivos are rarely used in this way. Especially because it is technically against the Tivo agreement. 
I haven't checked to see if the single tuner Series 2 have this update. 
I am surprised that more people don't use Tivos for security camera recorders, as their quality is much better than the commercial recorders. Course they only record one channel, but the cheapness of old Tivos are such that you could have a pile of them recording for a fraction of the price of a commercial version. Those commercial version recorders quality is so terrible. You see it all the time when some guy robs a bank and the quality is so bad a mother couldn't even recognize her own son.


----------



## aaronwt

That's just the bank being cheap and getting lower quality equipment. There are plenty of them that give you high quality. You just have to pay for it.


----------



## crxssi

brentil said:


> I actually like the discovery bar,


You are probably in the minority. Or at least a small majority.



> I just wish they had better pre-caching so it was ready to load when I bring it up.


Indeed, that would improve it greatly. But the BEST IMPROVEMENT EVER to it would be to allow the user the option to TURN IT OFF.

* More screen space
* Less distraction and annoyance
* Less CPU and network being sucked away- could improve other rendering
* No more accidentally ending up there when navigating and being STUCK for several seconds

But this will *never* happen.


----------



## aaronwt

I like the Discovery bar too!

I've found some content with it that I otherwise might have not run into.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> I've found some content with it that I otherwise might have not run into.


I find content through suggestion recordings. I don't think I have ever found a single useful thing about the Distraction Bar! Die Die Die!!!


----------



## bradleys

Margaret confirmed that the HD NPL for networked devices will only work with Premier devices. I am OK that it will not work with my S3's but rather disappointed that it will not work with my PYTiVo shares - I hope that the devs can figure out a way to trick it to work, but I realize that is just wishful thinking...


----------



## bradleys

crxssi said:


> I find content through suggestion recordings. I don't think I have ever found a single useful thing about the Distraction Bar! Die Die Die!!!


It is interesting that none of the screen prints show the discovery bar... I wonder if they are really planning on killing it?


----------



## mattack

Conflicts in the To Do list? That sounds like it will be AWFULLY cluttered.

Don't get me wrong, it sounds like a nice experiment, but I'm not sure how much 'noise' it will add to the signal of usefulness of to do list stuff.


----------



## innocentfreak

mattack said:


> Conflicts in the To Do list? That sounds like it will be AWFULLY cluttered.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it sounds like a nice experiment, but I'm not sure how much 'noise' it will add to the signal of usefulness of to do list stuff.


If you look at the picture you will see

C Show (will record & conflicts)

I would guess like most of the menus it will have various options otherwise no reason to list the C setting.


----------



## CoxInPHX

innocentfreak said:


> If you look at the picture you will see
> 
> C Show (will record & conflicts)
> 
> I would guess like most of the menus it will have various options otherwise no reason to list the C setting.


:up::up::up:


----------



## innocentfreak

bradleys said:


> It is interesting that none of the screen prints show the discovery bar... I wonder if they are really planning on killing it?


I think it just has its place and these screens don't need it.

It makes sense on search, but not on Season Pass Manager. I could see it going either way on To Do list, but it just seems like it would eat too much of the space there. It definitely doesn't make sense on remote TiVo screens.


----------



## BlackBetty

Why no update to HD on any of the settings screens? I would think those would be the easiest to convert.


----------



## morac

BlackBetty said:


> Why no update to HD on any of the settings screens? I would think those would be the easiest to convert.


You'd rather have the settings screen in HD than the To Do list or Season Pass screen? Personally I'd rather them not waste time on screens I never go to, or at least do them last.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

It's likely a matter of priority. They're the least used in general. What benefit they might have in ease is made up for in volume; there are a lot of them. And for whatever reason Tivo is moving at a glacial pace as it is updating the ones we get.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Interview with Margret about UI Design, including a little talk about the new update:

http://www.graphicdesign.com/article/tivos-margret-schmidt-uiux-design/


----------



## jcthorne

bradleys said:


> Margaret confirmed that the HD NPL for networked devices will only work with Premier devices. I am OK that it will not work with my S3's but rather disappointed that it will not work with my PYTiVo shares - I hope that the devs can figure out a way to trick it to work, but I realize that is just wishful thinking...


HD menus with full art are available for your pytivo shares now. Head over to the home media section and look for vidmgr, an HME add on for pyTivo.


----------



## compnurd

RCN Spilled the beans for 22.X on dsl reports

Whats in this release?

Remote Shows in HD
Remote Recording from Preview
Start Season Passes and such from Preview
Actions available under Mange Recordings and Downloads are in HD. including To Do List , History , Season Pass manager etc..
Play entire folders (like a playlist)
Additional bug fixes related to Multi Room Streaming

Full Thread

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27651324-TiVo-Beta-Test-Time.-New-22.X-Release


----------



## bradleys

jcthorne said:


> HD menus with full art are available for your pytivo shares now. Head over to the home media section and look for vidmgr, an HME add on for pyTivo.


I haven't used vidmgr, but I have used a number of other HME plugins in the past - they are never very clean, you have to go several menus deep to access them and it just isn't the same experience. I know a lot of effort goes into these tools, the fault lies with TiVo's wonky hme implementation.

I will stick with the SD mode...

I do think TiVo should consider making external video shares show in this new and improved format. In my opinion it is one of the biggest features TiVo has over its competition and it would bring value for them to expose it a little more openly.

So TiVo... My wishlish is to allow streaming and HD menues from external video shares - treat the video share like another Premier Device.


----------



## innocentfreak

bradleys said:


> I do think TiVo should consider making external video shares show in this new and improved format. In my opinion it is one of the biggest features TiVo has over its competition and it would bring value for them to expose it a little more openly.
> 
> So TiVo... My wishlish is to allow streaming and HD menues from external video shares - treat the video share like another Premier Device.


I wouldn't expect it unless they end up doing a new and improved TiVo Desktop. As much as we love it, I doubt it gets as much use. If it did I don't think TiVo Desktop would be as outdated as it is.


----------



## crxssi

BlackBetty said:


> Why no update to HD on any of the settings screens? I would think those would be the easiest to convert.


I think they are going in order of which screens are used the most. The settings screens are accessed FAR less often than the todo list and season pass manager. Plus, they are only two screens- the settings are dozens of screens.


----------



## innocentfreak

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/261960496465465345


> The Fall Update (coming soon!) also includes a new look for the History screen. Use http://tivo.com/priority to register. http://twitpic.com/b7nmj4


----------



## JolDC

Margret says next week for the update. Yay.


----------



## bradleys

Wow, that was quicker than I expected!


----------



## BlackBetty

Yippee!


----------



## toy4x4

JolDC said:


> Margret says next week for the update. Yay.


Thanks! Missed that one.


----------



## innocentfreak

I fixed the image links. I don't know what happened there. 


http://imgur.com/sAUDv


----------



## nrc

Great use of screen real estate. Some of the information that used to require deeper navigation is now right there - season pass settings, conflict explanation, etc. Looks great.


----------



## crxssi

nrc said:


> Great use of screen real estate.


Yeah, amazing how much space is available with the discover bar gone...


----------



## scandia101

JolDC said:


> Margret says next week for the update. Yay.


She says that she expects it next week, not that it will happen next week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

_She _expects it next week.

_We _can expect it Q2 2013.


----------



## Drewster

Rob Helmerichs said:


> She expects it next week.
> 
> We can expect it Q2 2013.


True dat.


----------



## sharkster

crxssi said:


> Yeah, amazing how much space is available with the discover bar gone...


The discovery bar is those stoopid little screens at the top, showing you what they think you might be interested in, right?

If they are getting rid of that, or at least giving us the choice to be rid of that, I'll be happy just with that change. I thought that unchecking all the choices would get rid of it but, alas, I was wrong.


----------



## crxssi

sharkster said:


> The discovery bar is those stoopid little screens at the top, showing you what they think you might be interested in, right?


yep



> If they are getting rid of that, or at least giving us the choice to be rid of that, I'll be happy just with that change.


Get real- they will NEVER give us the option to turn it off. They are just not using it on a few of the new screens.



> I thought that unchecking all the choices would get rid of it


nope


----------



## avg99

Software priority page:

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html?WT.z_links=priority_vanity

After entering it said my TiVos would be updated within 3 days.


----------



## nrc

avg99 said:


> Software priority page:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html?WT.z_links=priority_vanity
> 
> After entering it said my TiVos would be updated within 3 days.


It's been saying that for a couple of weeks. It might actually be true now.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

nrc said:


> It's been saying that for a couple of weeks. It might actually be true now.


I don't remember what exactly it says, but my impression was within three days of whenever they start rolling it out...


----------



## UpAndDown

I just noticed that most of the Xfinity on demand screens are in HD now. This may or may not be part of the fall update. My software shows 20.2.


----------



## Kerwin51580

I hope I get the update before Sandy gets too bad and possibly knocks out power. I live in NYC. Here's to hoping! :up:


----------



## Drewster

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't remember what exactly it says, but my impression was within three days of whenever they start rolling it out...


That is my recollection. "Within three days of it being available", or something like that.


----------



## xander777

UpAndDown said:


> I just noticed that most of the Xfinity on demand screens are in HD now. This may or may not be part of the fall update. My software shows 20.2.


Same here. Not sure when that happened since I almost never use it.


----------



## lessd

avg99 said:


> Software priority page:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/index.html?WT.z_links=priority_vanity
> 
> After entering it said my TiVos would be updated within 3 days.


Read it again 3 days *AFTER* the release of the upgrade, now that upgrade seems very soon.


----------



## morac

http://blog.tivo.com/2012/10/fall-update-for-tivo-premiere-dvrs/


----------



## bradleys

Release notes! Sort of...


----------



## BlackBetty

Pending restart.


----------



## morac

I'm actually hoping I don't download the update today. Updating during the middle of a hurricane is just asking for trouble. The power could blink out during the update. Not sure why TiVo decided to release today.


----------



## xander777

morac said:


> I'm actually hoping I don't download the update today. Updating during the middle of a hurricane is just asking for trouble. The power could blink out during the update. Not sure why TiVo decided to release today.


That's exactly what happened to me 15 minutes ago. Power went out during the download. Re-downloaded and restarting now.


----------



## BlackBetty

xander777 said:


> That's exactly what happened to me 15 minutes ago. Power went out during the download. Re-downloaded and restarting now.


Exact same thing just happened to me 30 minutes into the install. Argh. Reinstalling now.


----------



## WVZR1

Interesting experience, I connected my Elite and waited until the download had completed and then went to my XL and connected. The XL actually did the download and progressed through the install passing the progress of the Elite. Pending restart was first visible on the XL. Now both are in the "Preparing the update" aspect of the update after a "restart"! 

How long for the preparing and back to "live TV"?


----------



## jrtroo

You are the first to report on progress, so please let us all know.


----------



## innocentfreak

WVZR1 said:


> Interesting experience, I connected my Elite and waited until the download had completed and then went to my XL and connected. The XL actually did the download and progressed through the install passing the progress of the Elite. Pending restart was first visible on the XL. Now both are in the "Preparing the update" aspect of the update after a "restart"!
> 
> How long for the preparing and back to "live TV"?


Depending on the size of the actual update it could be up to an hour. I think the last update took a good amount of time. Let us know how long it takes for you.


----------



## xander777

innocentfreak said:


> Depending on the size of the actual update it could be up to an hour. I think the last update took a good amount of time. Let us know how long it takes for you.


Took about 45 minutes.


----------



## WVZR1

xander777 said:


> Took about 45 minutes.


I'd have to agree with the 45 minutes after the "one hour warning" screen. My XL did actually accomplish the entire operation faster than my Elite. I've not checked anything out yet.

I'm still questioning my "intelligence" of attempting this with Sandy approaching and we've had very substantial winds this PM.


----------



## bradleys

Forced a connection and it haven't gotten to me yet...


----------



## xander777

xander777 said:


> Took about 45 minutes.


Everything working except not getting HD listings from a networked Premiere. Probably have to update that one also.

*Update - Now it's working. Nice


----------



## morac

My Premiere connected at 4:30 PM EDT and downloaded the update. I figured it was better to do the install now then at 2 AM when the hurricane winds are forecast to be a lot stronger, so I did the install (not really having a choice). I'm now at the "preparing the update" screen. The Premiere is connected to a UPS so I have some leeway if the power goes out, but the person who decided it was a good idea to release the update today should be demoted, especially considering it takes so long to install.

I'm guessing the box can recover if the power is cut during the preparing stage, but still...

Edit: update finished. Right about 45 minutes as has been reported


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

both of mine have been updating for about 35 minutes... any minute now... like a kid at Christmas..


----------



## DaveWhittle

+1

"Preparing the update... This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."


----------



## crxssi

morac said:


> I'm actually hoping I don't download the update today. Updating during the middle of a hurricane is just asking for trouble. The power could blink out during the update. Not sure why TiVo decided to release today.


That is why your TiVo should be on a UPS, just like your computer is...

Mine is...


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Got the update. Thanks TIVO for the early look. Time to explore!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"Pending Restart," with a 3-hour recording gap coming up between the news and Castle. Yee-haw!


----------



## morac

crxssi said:


> That is why your TiVo should be on a UPS, just like your computer is...
> 
> Mine is...


Mine is on a UPS, but that doesn't help if the UPS battery drains before the update finishes. Fortunately this wasn't a problem in this case.


----------



## jaredmwright

All three of my units upgraded in just under and hour and are on the new software. Really enjoying the latest updates. I really like the ability to remotely play a whole group of shows like you can locally. Lots to explore, but so far I would say a huge update and lays the groundwork for the TiVo mini that I can't wait for either.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Yes, I like the option to allow Live TV on other devices=Allow none, one tuner or two to be "Borrowed"

Come on Tivo Mini


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

"This may take up to an hour, possibly longer."

English, as spoken by lawyers.


----------



## smbaker

crxssi said:


> That is why your TiVo should be on a UPS, just like your computer is...


If the box can't handle loss of power during an update, then it's improperly designed.


----------



## aaronwt

I should have checked earlier. I have a pending restarts but had been watching news and playing Xbox Live all day. My power had gone out for an hour but since all my electronic devices are on a UPS it never affected me.


----------



## overFEDEXed

I like all the new features but my auto-transfer (push) folder, that resides on my Desktop, is messed up.

The movies do not show up in one folder, when viewing from the Premiere and Premiere Elite. Also, all of the movie Titles are gone. 'Folders" are enabled and show up on everything but my Auto-Transfer folders.

I'm going to create another folder in the Tivo Desktop, transfer movies to it and see if they "Group"


----------



## cherry ghost

My pytivo and TiVo Desktop push folders are no longer in folders, pull folders are still there


----------



## aaronwt

It took my first Elite 45 minutes for the update to finish.


----------



## cwoody222

I'm pending restart here. Gonna do it before bed. Recording stuff now.


----------



## TVCricket

cherry ghost said:


> My pytivo and TiVo Desktop push folders are no longer in folders, pull folders are still there


How do I do this? I'm using the standalone .exe pytivo and push all my videos to my TiVo. This is so frustrating. I just finished transferring over a bunch of series.


----------



## bradleys

TVCricket said:


> How do I do this? I'm using the standalone .exe pytivo and push all my videos to my TiVo. This is so frustrating. I just finished transferring over a bunch of series.


I believe that it has been reported that this is only for existing content on your TiVo, shows you move from now on should present in folders properly.

Looks like TiVo made some pretty significant database changes on the back end - this is just a little artifact from those changes.

Try it and let us know if it works for you...


----------



## TVCricket

I knew that gut feeling of not deleting those series from my PC after transferring them would pay off. Just didn't expect it to be this soon. I was going to give my DVDs and Blurays to family, but now I may just put them in storage. 

Any idea if a series' picture can be displayed on the TiVo now? Also, has the episode order changed at all? I recall that after the last major update, unless you manually changed the file dates, your episodes would be out of order after the transfer.


----------



## wmcbrine

bradleys said:


> Looks like TiVo made some pretty significant database changes on the back end - this is just a little artifact from those changes.


I think that conclusion exceeds the evidence. All I'm seeing is that some of the group data got deleted.

I don't have any push-created folders on my TiVo right now, but my oldest series (regular recordings, but possibly transferred from another TiVo; I don't remember) got ungrouped. Other groups stayed.


----------



## morac

wmcbrine said:


> I think that conclusion exceeds the evidence. All I'm seeing is that some of the group data got deleted.


Any time there is a "preparing update" phase in a software update, there is some kind of database change. Whether it's "significant" or not is up to debate.


----------



## bklynflatbush

all around great update... but the netflix app is still terrible..


----------



## TVCricket

bklynflatbush said:


> all around great update... but the netflix app is still terrible..


Me thinks we'll be waiting a while before Netflix gets any changes.


----------



## smoberly

just received my update...restarting now!:up:


----------



## Leon WIlkinson

restarting now!!!!


----------



## jtag48

wmcbrine said:


> I think that conclusion exceeds the evidence. All I'm seeing is that some of the group data got deleted.
> 
> I don't have any push-created folders on my TiVo right now, but my oldest series (regular recordings, but possibly transferred from another TiVo; I don't remember) got ungrouped. Other groups stayed.


Same here. All pytivo pushes are no longer in groups. I tried to create a new group without success using the same method that worked before the update.


----------



## moyekj

If I push exact same video twice it doesn't group without seriesId set in metadata file, but it does group when seriesId is set in metadata file, which is consistent with previous behavior.


----------



## aaronwt

bklynflatbush said:


> all around great update... but the netflix app is still terrible..


I watched three episodes of Nikita on Netflix from an Elite last night. It did great. The only issue it had was when it blanks out for a second or two when it switches to 1080P24. But once it does it continues to stream for the entire episode. I definitely prefer to use my TiVos for Netflix over my dozen other Netflix devices because of the Native resolution output.


----------



## Kerwin51580

I love what it can do now, but now I find that if I record a single show from the guide, the screen blanks out for just a split second and then refreshes to show a check mark next to the show. I remember it was instantaneous before the update.


----------



## cwoody222

My overnight restart went fine and I had the update this morning. Good stuff so far! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new ToDo List!


----------



## NotVeryWitty

wmcbrine said:


> I think that conclusion exceeds the evidence. All I'm seeing is that some of the group data got deleted.


Based on this quote from Margret:



TiVoMargret said:


> The "KidZone" feature of SD Menus has been removed. It had very low usage (since it only worked in SD Menus) and it was going to be a lot of work to make it compatible with the database technology change we made in this release.


I think it's a valid conclusion.


----------



## jcthorne

Well my tivo now has a list of over 200 non grouped recordings all missing most of the program information.

Currenly trying to delete a few and re-push to see if new pushes can be grouped. Even if that works, this is going to be a LONG rework to fix Tivo's very obvious bug.

Why would they remove so much information for all these recordings for the update? Database changes fine, but you have to update ALL the data not just parts of it and leave hundreds of useless recordings in a MySHows list.

MAJOR FAIL tivo.


----------



## Teeps

As I was greeted by the THX splash screen, this morning; I assume my XL4 received the .2 update today(?) 
I have not experienced any of the aforementioned problems/bugs(?) as of now.

Having said that, this XL4 TiVo is used at its most basic function. Record and transfer non copy protected material to the S3 on the network. (don't ask... simply put logistics.)


----------



## mrizzo80

Kerwin51580 said:


> I love what it can do now, but now I find that if I record a single show from the guide, the screen blanks out for just a split second and then refreshes to show a check mark next to the show.  I remember it was instantaneous before the update.


In the previous version, initiating a recording would initiate the old "Please Wait" popup while it was setting the recording.

So I think they've improved this, but I'd imagine making it completely fluid is something they'll do in a future update.


----------



## shiffrin

I like the new screens very much, but I noticed something that I don't believe has been mentioned. 

When I look down the todo list starting on November4 (the day the clocks change) all shows are listed 1 hour later then they will really be on. The times are correct when I select the entry and display the information. I didn't notice it at first, but finally realized that it was showing the Daily Show recording at 12:00AM and Colbert at 12:30AM and both were listed on the next day because of this.

Has anyone else noticed this? I hope that when the clocks do change that all these shows will be recorded correctly.


----------



## lessd

shiffrin said:


> I like the new screens very much, but I noticed something that I don't believe has been mentioned.
> 
> When I look down the todo list starting on November4 (the day the clocks change) all shows are listed 1 hour later then they will really be on. The times are correct when I select the entry and display the information. I didn't notice it at first, but finally realized that it was showing the Daily Show recording at 12:00AM and Colbert at 12:30AM and both were listed on the next day because of this.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I hope that when the clocks do change that all these shows will be recorded correctly.


I has been discussed in another thread, I have the same issue in the EST time zone , hopefully it will get fixed.


----------



## shiffrin

After some more searching I did find where it has been mentioned. I haven't found anywhere where it has been discussed or whether it will be a problem come November 4. I did send a note to TivoMarget in case she didn't see the problem mentioned in 1 or 2 posts mixed in with 5 pages of discussion of the grouping issues.


----------



## rainwater

shiffrin said:


> I haven't found anywhere where it has been discussed or whether it will be a problem come November 4.


Search the forums. TiVos have been recording in GMT+0 since the beginning of time so daylight savings time changes will not affect season pass recordings.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Yeah, it's pretty clearly just a problem with the way the To Do List is generated, since the correct times are on the individual entries.

The To Do List just doesn't take the time change this Sunday into account. Worst-case scenario, it should fix itself on Sunday, with probably a patch in the next minor update so it doesn't happen again in the Spring.


----------



## jdfs

morac said:


> My Premiere connected at 4:30 PM EDT and downloaded the update. I figured it was better to do the install now then at 2 AM when the hurricane winds are forecast to be a lot stronger, so I did the install (not really having a choice). I'm now at the "preparing the update" screen. The Premiere is connected to a UPS so I have some leeway if the power goes out, but the person who decided it was a good idea to release the update today should be demoted, especially considering it takes so long to install.
> 
> I'm guessing the box can recover if the power is cut during the preparing stage, but still...
> 
> Edit: update finished. Right about 45 minutes as has been reported


I cut power twice during the preparing stage. All worked fine.


----------



## cwoody222

The mini guide no longer comes up when playing back recorded shows by pressing Select


----------



## moyekj

cwoody222 said:


> The mini guide no longer comes up when playing back recorded shows by pressing Select


 That's a GOOD thing IMO. It means you can enter SPS backdoor codes normally without an extra select messing things up. Note that during Live TV the Mini Guide still works and that's where it makes a lot more sense to have it anyway. You can still bring up the full guide in playback mode anyway.


----------



## cwoody222

I use the mini guide ALL THE TIME while watching recordings to set other stuff.

The grey color on Season Passes with no upcoming recordings is barely visible too. It's indistinguishable from the others.


----------



## moyekj

cwoody222 said:


> The grey color on Season Passes with no upcoming recordings is barely visible too. It's indistinguishable from the others.


 The contrast is not great but I can certainly tell the difference on both my TVs. That is probably more a function of TV calibration/display settings.


----------



## jtmal0723

moyekj said:


> That's a GOOD thing IMO. It means you can enter SPS backdoor codes normally without an extra select messing things up. Note that during Live TV the Mini Guide still works and that's where it makes a lot more sense to have it anyway. You can still bring up the full guide in playback mode anyway.


This was their intention... Post from another thread:


TiVoMargret said:


> * Mini Guide
> - pressing SELECT to bring up the Mini Guide now only works in Live TV (disabled in Recordings)


----------



## Tivogre

I can't believe they still didn't add the "Sort by Original Air Date" option to the NPL... :down:


----------



## moyekj

jtmal0723 said:


> This was their intention... Post from another thread:


 Yes I know it was intentional and I like it.


----------



## jtmal0723

moyekj said:


> Yes I know it was intentional and I like it.


I mean that to be a reply to cwoody222 but it looks like I clicked the wrong quote button... sorry about that.


----------



## brentil

Tivogre said:


> I can't believe they still didn't add the "Sort by Original Air Date" option to the NPL... :down:


The issue I have with this feature is so much stuff seems to be missing the OAD info that I'd only have a couple things actually sorted. I like the idea though.


----------



## Tivogre

brentil said:


> The issue I have with this feature is so much stuff seems to be missing the OAD info that I'd only have a couple things actually sorted. I like the idea though.


I have one Tivo with 323 episodes of this old house on it. There is currently NO POSSIBLE WAY to watch them in any kind of sequential order. There are just too many. Theoetically, I have pretty much every episode available. In practice - not useful.

A simple "Sort by OAD" option would solve the problem. Most shows (that I have recorded anyway) actually do have the OAD. Those that didn't could sort to the bottom, or some other default.

I guess what I REALLY want is sort by Season Number / Episode number...


----------



## moyekj

Tivogre said:


> I have one Tivo with 323 episodes of this old house on it. There is currently NO POSSIBLE WAY to watch them in any kind of sequential order. There are just too many. Theoetically, I have pretty much every episode available. In practice - not useful.
> 
> A simple "Sort by OAD" option would solve the problem. Most shows (that I have recorded anyway) actually do have the OAD. Those that didn't could sort to the bottom, or some other default.
> 
> I guess what I REALLY want is sort by Season Number / Episode number...


 If they are not copy-protected you could download to a PC where you can organize them for pyTiVo any which way you want that would make the most sense. I don't trust TiVos to hold any shows long term, plus I end up changing TiVos every few years anyway so long term storage on TiVo itself is out of the question, but I'm lucky not to be affected by copy protection so I can offload whatever I want.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

Found out that my update was d/l'ed ready to install in an interesting manner. Power outage from Sandy and when the Tivo restarted after power was back and it informed me that there was an update pending. So install thanks to Sandy.


----------



## rahnbo

So happy I no longer have to wait for 5 minutes after reordering the SP list. I did notice with the Android app some settings went back to default like sort order of shows but changing the setting again kept.


----------



## cwoody222

jtmal0723 said:


> This was their intention... Post from another thread:


I can't believe they would TAKE AWAY a function from users for no discernible reason other than to allow a small segment to implement backdoor codes more conveniently.


----------



## PedjaR

cwoody222 said:


> I can't believe they would TAKE AWAY a function from users for no discernible reason other than to allow a small segment to implement backdoor codes more conveniently.


Maybe the number of people who actually used that function was smaller than the segment using backdoor codes


----------



## PedjaR

brentil said:


> The issue I have with this feature is so much stuff seems to be missing the OAD info that I'd only have a couple things actually sorted. I like the idea though.


Even if they added it only within a group it would be quite useful to me.


----------



## nrc

cwoody222 said:


> I can't believe they would TAKE AWAY a function from users for no discernible reason other than to allow a small segment to implement backdoor codes more conveniently.


I think it's more likely that they did it because it's counter-intuitive to have the live guide come up in a recording.


----------



## morac

nrc said:


> I think it's more likely that they did it because it's counter-intuitive to have the live guide come up in a recording.


The regular live guide still works when playing a recording, only the mini-guide was removed.


----------



## cwoody222

nrc said:


> I think it's more likely that they did it because it's counter-intuitive to have the live guide come up in a recording.


No more counter intuitive to bring up any other menu (My Shows, To Do List, Season Pass Prioritizer, Full Guide) during a recording.


----------



## aaronwt

I bring up the regular live guide alot while watching a recording. I would be pissed if that capabilty was removed. I never used the mini-guide.


----------



## moyekj

cwoody222 said:


> No more counter intuitive to bring up any other menu (My Shows, To Do List, Season Pass Prioritizer, Full Guide) during a recording.


 Just out of curiosity, what's the big deal with using the Full Guide instead of the Mini guide? You can still continue watching the program in the upper right corner with the full guide.


----------



## nrc

morac said:


> The regular live guide still works when playing a recording, only the mini-guide was removed.


Ha. I guess that tells you how often I use the guide in a recording. I assumed that it worked the same as the olden days when the "Live TV" and the guide function shared a button on the remote.

So yes, it makes no sense for it to do one thing for the full guide and something different for the mini guide.


----------



## replaytv

aaronwt said:


> That's just the bank being cheap and getting lower quality equipment. There are plenty of them that give you high quality. You just have to pay for it.


Then why is it every time I see something on the news about Joe Blow that just robbed a bank, a 7-11, or anything else: the quality is always rotten. I am sure there is better recording equipment, but it seems that no one is buying it, or we wouldn't have so many unsolved robberies.


----------



## lessd

replaytv said:


> Then why is it every time I see something on the news about Joe Blow that just robbed a bank, a 7-11, or anything else: the quality is always rotten. I am sure there is better recording equipment, but it seems that no one is buying it, or we wouldn't have so many unsolved robberies.


The problem is higher resolution takes more record space, so most systems use a low quality system to use less record space (record then for a much longer time).


----------



## aaronwt

replaytv said:


> Then why is it every time I see something on the news about Joe Blow that just robbed a bank, a 7-11, or anything else: the quality is always rotten. I am sure there is better recording equipment, but it seems that no one is buying it, or we wouldn't have so many unsolved robberies.


It's still the business being cheap. The federal agency I'm a contractor for was the same way until they had a major theft and the video they had was basically worthless. Then they suddenly started spending the money to get better equipment.


----------



## replaytv

lessd said:


> The problem is higher resolution takes more record space, so most systems use a low quality system to use less record space (record then for a much longer time).


You would think that they would use their brains and use some higher quality.... especially as cheap space is now... especially off site. If I was a insurance company I would require high quality video of I wouldn't insure them.


----------



## lessd

replaytv said:


> You would think that they would use their brains and use some higher quality.... especially as cheap space is now... especially off site. If I was a insurance company I would require high quality video of I wouldn't insure them.


How cheap space is depends on how many days of video backup one wants, whatever one pays for record space, if the resolution is say cut in half you will get twice the backup time, so if it cost $1000 to record 13 days in full HD, cut that by a 1/3 and for the same money you will get over a month of record time. Just saying...


----------



## replaytv

lessd said:


> How cheap space is depends on how many days of video backup one wants, whatever one pays for record space, if the resolution is say cut in half you will get twice the backup time, so if it cost $1000 to record 13 days in full HD, cut that by a 1/3 and for the same money you will get over a month of record time. Just saying...


Usually a robbery is known about within the day, so only a day needed.


----------



## jrtroo

You are forgetting about shrinkage, where low quality is good enough and the data may need to be kept for a much longer period.


----------



## lessd

replaytv said:


> Usually a robbery is known about within the day, so only a day needed.


That assumes that robbery is the main reason, I think employee theft and customer theft is also looked at over some time, I don't run a store so i have no idea how many ways this recording is being used.


----------



## Bighouse

I am not on the priority list this time. Has this thing dropped yet???


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Bighouse said:


> I am not on the priority list this time. Has this thing dropped yet???


Now that you mention it, I haven't seen anybody post about getting it since the first day that the priority signups went out. I guess they're still soaking.

(Soaking: examining customer service impact before rolling it out to the masses.)


----------



## habibrobert

This is going to look pretty cool!


----------



## Arcady

I was on the priority list and got the update the first day it came out on both of my Premieres. I added a new Premiere to my account yesterday and it downloaded the update during setup. So it is definitely rolling out by account, which is an improvement over previous rollouts.


----------



## wmcbrine

Arcady said:


> I was on the priority list and got the update the first day it came out on both of my Premieres. I added a new Premiere to my account yesterday and it downloaded the update during setup. So it is definitely rolling out by account, which is an improvement over previous rollouts.


I, on the other hand, put only one of my two Premieres on the list, and it was the only one that had upgraded as of last night (and it also did it on the first day). So perhaps what you're seeing is just that new activations are getting the latest version.


----------



## Arcady

Maybe, but I only put the Elite on the priority list and my regular Premiere received it at the same time without being signed up.


----------



## lessd

Arcady said:


> Maybe, but I only put the Elite on the priority list and my regular Premiere received it at the same time without being signed up.


A long time ago I complained to TiVo about updating some but not all TiVo on a single account (before priority lists), they told me that was a good idea and for the most part have been doing that...I think..could be incorrect..will find out fast on this form.


----------



## steve614

Just for the heck of it, I powered up my unsubscribed Premiere and it is currently in the process of connecting to the TiVo service. 
I will report whether or not I get a pending restart.


----------

